# Electroerosionadora



## Agustin73ar (Ago 27, 2007)

Me han pedido que investigue para hacer una Electroerosionadora y no estoy encontrando mucho material, sobre todo como es la parte electronica ya que la mecanica se resualve facil. Si ustedes me pueden ayudar de donde puedo encontrar mas información se los agradeceria. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Sep 1, 2007)

Este tema es bien interesante y la verdad dudo que encuentre algún tipo de información  lo único que puedo aportar es lo que un día observe,  se trata de una maquina  la cual se parece mucho interiormente  a un equipo de soldadura de corriente continua,  el electrodo  tiene un apunta de una aleación de alta resistencia a la temperatura,  esta punta se mueve con control numérico  y se dan en tres coordenadas: X, Y, Z  muy parecida a la programación que se le da  a un torno o fresadora  CNC.   La masa  esta agarrada a una mesa metálica  sobre la cual se encuentra   el material al cual le vamos a dar forma  y esta a su vez  se sumerge en un aceite dieléctrico  que  circula por una bomba y pasa  por una unidad refrigerante para enfriar el aceite esto con el fin que en el momento de erosionar el material por contacto no se produzca chispas o calentamiento excesivo en el material. 

Espero haber aportado algo de utilidad. Saludos y buena suerte


----------



## Renato Masias (Oct 11, 2007)

Yo tampoco he encontrado mucha información en internet de electroerosionadora, pero se que funciona con carga y descarga. Primero el electrodo debe llegar a una distancia llamada GAP en el cual se produce un arco eléctrico, este hace descargar un condensador y cuando este está descargado se desaparece la chispa. Y otra ves se vuelve a cargar el condensador para que aparesca el siguiente arco y asi sucesivamente.

La carga del condensador puede hacerce con un simple circuito RC. este tiempo puede controlarse. En cada carga y descarga del condensador aparece una chispa, aumentando esta conmutación se produce una erosión más rápida.

También se podría hacer esto con un interruptor de estado solido que controle con más presición los tiempos de activación y desactivación del arco eléctrico.


----------



## asherar (Abr 9, 2008)

Agustin73ar dijo:
			
		

> Me han pedido que investigue para hacer una Electroerosionadora y no estoy encontrando mucho material, sobre todo como es la parte electronica ya que la mecanica se resualve facil. Si ustedes me pueden ayudar de donde puedo encontrar mas información se los agradeceria. Muchas Gracias.



En Wikipedia hay algo. También con Google encontré este pdf que adjunto. Todo es descriptivo, pero da ideas útiles.

Saludos


----------



## pakorro70 (Jun 17, 2008)

fabricar una electroerosión de penetración no es muy dificil. Yo tengo una chiquita de 10 A y me va muy bien, quizá lo que resulte más complejo es controlar el GAP o espacio constante para que ionize el dielectrico y salte el arco 
si necesitas algo tengo documentación creo que algún esquema básico y enlaces a páginas donde te venden los planos tanto para penetración como de hilo pasate por la pagina web de camtronics     http://s120220635.onlinehome.us/edm-plans.asp
Suerte


----------



## andresaniesa (Nov 5, 2008)

Aqui te dejo información que he visto por internet:


----------



## andresaniesa (Nov 5, 2008)

pakorro70 si puedes cuelga algun esquema del circuito electrico  de control


----------



## suca (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola parroco70 tu construiste la tuya?
Sabes que elementos componen una maquina industrial de este tipo?
 Sabes cuanto cuestan los planos de una maquina comola que mencionas?
No me interesa hacer una solo me intriga


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Si lo que te interesa es en sí el generador de chispa recuerdo haber leído en un libro de Editorial Paraninformación (obviamente traducción de otro en inglés) la teoría y bases de dichos generadores.

La construcción de los ejes móviles no es más que una máquina de coordenadas sin mayor dificultad. El punto crítico es el ciclo "pecking" (el movimiento oscilatoria arriba-abajo con la penetración) pero este también puede ser controlado como cualquier CNC.

El meollo del asunto es el generador y en la mayoría de las páginas DIY (Do It Yourself) el generador se compra ya armado.

Sugiero revises los libros de Paraninformación. Era un manual de electrónica industrial con artículos compendiados de revistas y otros libros.

Lamento no ser más útil.

Suerte.


----------



## suca (Ene 8, 2009)

ok, muchas gracias lo buscare, y esa parte del circuito no  me preocupa,  he encontrado otros articulos  donde viene como trabajan, y por ejemplo en este caso lo que mas me intriga es la facilidad con la que hablas del control CNC si es que ya lo has echo me podrias dar un topico o documento donde expliques mas el funcionamiento.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

De hecho ese es mi trabajo principal. Desde 1990 he desarrollado controles numéricos para la industria textil particularmente para los procesos de edredonado y capitonado. Por si no sabes que es, en las colchas, edredones, colchones y similares se bordan patrones por estética o por funcionalidad.

Imagínate un plotter de 4 veces el tamaño de un edredón king size.

A lo largo de los años el sistema se ha modificado para controlar diferentes tipos de motores. Servos CD, AC, motores a pasos, indexadores (motores a pasos pero controlados por equipos que aparecen como servos a la electrónica de control), etc. He visto motores de disco, neumáticos, hidráulicos, híbridos y cosas raras que hasta parecen "hechizos".

El sistema que comercializo utiliza la tecnología de instrumentación virtual que no es más que un nombre altisonante para el hecho de que muchas de las funciones que normalmente se realizan con controles especializados en este caso son segmentos del programa de control. Asi pues, para realizar un control de motor solo requieres una salida analógica para el servoamp, una lectura del encoder conectado al motor para tener valores de velocidad y posición y proporcionar la velocidad o posición que deseas. Todo esto lo haces utilizando el puerto de la impresora con 4 circuitos integrados, 2 74HC574 para las señales digitales (8 entradas y 8 salidas) y un AD7548 para cada servoamp.
Adicionalmente utilizo un LM358 para tomar lecturas de cruces de cero en el caso de motores controlados por ángulo de disparo y hasta dos transistores de salida para controlar MOC3011s para dichos controles.

El software es propietario pero existen muchas pàginas en internet que tienen programas, muchos de ellos gratuitos, para control CNC elemental ejemplos son las que siguen:

http://hjem.get2net.dk/JalaSoft/index.htm
http://buildyourcnc.com/default.aspx

Si deseas realizar tu propio programa, en el caso de motores a pasos el control se simplifica ya que una vez definido el ciclo de muestreo solo necesitas definir la distancia que han de avanzar los motores para calcular cuantos pasos deben realizar para moverse esa distancia en el tiempo de ciclo definido. Espero este párrafo este entendible.

El programa de jalasoft puede servirte como ejemplo. Adicionalmente posteare otros que también pueden ser utilizados. Debo mencionar sin embargo que generalmente se basan a interfaces determinadas con controladores determinados. En mi caso como comenté yo realizo todos ellos.
Mis capacidades en AUTOCAD son muy limitadas y he perdido práctica al delegar esas funciones. Realizaré un croquis con información general de una de las interfaces para motores a pasos y las bases de un sistema de control rudimentario en ensamblador. Lo postearé como tema nuevo.

Cualquier otra duda estoy a tus órdenes.

Suerte y espero esto te sirva y no te confunda.


----------



## suca (Ene 9, 2009)

ok los analizare y te comento mis dudas,.. gracias


----------



## pakorro70 (Ago 9, 2009)

aqui os dejo un articulo, espero que os sirva


----------



## yeyo (Sep 16, 2009)

Muy buen tema, hace tiempo que venia evaluando construir una EDM. Voy a seguir este hilo de cerca y si encuentro algo lo subo.

Saludos!


----------



## meloso99 (Mar 26, 2010)

hola amigo te comento que puedes hacer una sencilla es relativamente facil, pero el 
mecanisado deja mucho q desear, ahora bien una que sea de calidad es muy compleja
he trabajado y diseñado generadores por dies años, un gererador de relajacion es de los mas simples de construir.


----------



## fabian160123 (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola amigos. soy nuevo en el foro.

mi pregunta es si alguien me puede colaborar, tengo una electroerosionadora por hilo actspark fw2 y no tengo los software para ponerla en funcionamiento si alguien me puede colaborar. muchisimas gracias.

fabian acevedo


----------



## meloso99 (May 4, 2010)

hola amigo dime el software al que te refieres es el de programacion de la maquina o al de control de la maquina?


----------



## sebastiangt (May 9, 2010)

hola a todos, tambien me interesa fabricarme una electroerosionadora, me gustaria una pequeña para uso propio, hay algun libro en ingles que me puedan recomendar


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla (Jun 3, 2010)

Yo he trabajado con una máquina de electroerosión, de la marca ONA, fabricada en España (país Vasco).   Puedes intentar recabar información directamente en la Marca.
Respecto al "aceite dieléctrico" no es otra cosa que petróleo.


----------



## hectitor (Nov 22, 2011)

meloso99 dijo:


> hola amigo te comento que puedes hacer una sencilla es relativamente facil, pero el
> mecanisado deja mucho q desear, ahora bien una que sea de calidad es muy compleja
> he trabajado y diseñado generadores por dies años, un gererador de relajacion es de los mas simples de construir.



   Estoy muy interesado en la parte del generador y que soporte unos 30 amp. Si teneos algún diagrama o un dibujo que me paces  alguna idea lo que puedas es bienvenido


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2011)

Petróleo? el petroleo tiene una densidad enorme es casi una grasa pesada como más que el aceite 140, que se adhiere a las superficies y cuesta sacarla, lo unico que haria seria aislar el arco, de echo las naftas si bien inflamables al mojar una bujia no dejan saltar la chispa, el aceite peor todavia y petroleo?? 

El liquido que se utilza es bien livianito, hay varios tipos algunos eran una mezcla de kerosene con otro producto 

De echo el liqido se consigue en latas o bidones perfectamente pero te puedo asegurar que petróleo no es,


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 22, 2011)

Pandacba
Se ve que sos jóven. Los gallegos que venían a la Argentina hace mucho tiempo le llamaban petróleo al kerosene. A eso debe referirse el susodicho.
Chau


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2011)

He visto electroerosionadoras trabajando solamente con querosen-kerosene , y no lo entendía ya que yo , erroneamente , lo consideraba altamente aislante . . . descubrí que no lo era cuando lavé con eso un motor de contínua que funcionaba bien , era solo un service de limpieza , y se puso en corto .

El marcador de combustible del auto Inglés de mi abuelo (Ford Ten Baby) decía "Petrol" 


Saludos !


----------



## fer650 (Mar 5, 2012)

A ver si te sirve éste circuito


----------



## marcelobrusa (Jun 5, 2015)

Buenas! alguien sigue con el tema de electroerosionadora? yo me estuve enviando mails con Ben Fleming por el diseño de su EDM, luego conseguí los planos de una EDM de Andrew Wakefield, alguien la vio? adjunto planos ... la de Ben es de 7A .. la de Wakefield no tengo idea ... alguien?

Saludos!!


----------



## jorgelvv (Dic 12, 2017)

Hola buen dia, por pura suerte di con este post, tengo una doda, como sabe la erosionadora la distancia a la que se debe de poner de la pieza, me explico mejor, al momento de que esta erosionando la maquina y se va desgastando el material, la maquina tiene que bajar mas, digamos que su cero se va moviendo conforme va erosionando, pero como sabe la maquina que tanto ir bajando, yo pienzo que es por el gap, que hace una comparacion entre el gap y algun voltaje de referencia, ya que cuando demontamos el panel tenia un amplificador operacional la maquina, por eso es que supongo esto, si alguien mas letrado me pudiera resolver esta dura estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2017)

jorgelvv dijo:


> Hola buen dia, por pura suerte di con este post, tengo una doda, como sabe la erosionadora la distancia a la que se debe de poner de la pieza, me explico mejor, al momento de que esta erosionando la maquina y se va desgastando el material, la maquina tiene que bajar mas, digamos que su cero se va moviendo conforme va erosionando, pero como sabe la maquina que tanto ir bajando, yo pienzo que es por el gap, que hace una comparacion entre el gap y algun voltaje de referencia, ya que cuando demontamos el panel tenia un amplificador operacional la maquina, por eso es que supongo esto, si alguien mas letrado me pudiera resolver esta dura estaria muy agradecido.


Mide la corriente, a menor distancia mayor corriente y viceversa.


----------



## jorgelvv (Dic 18, 2017)

Entonces solo se trata de mantener la corriente en la "ideal"?


----------



## jpcyber2006 (Sep 9, 2022)

Alguien tiene los diskettes de configuración de la ARTICUT U-250 AWF ? La erosionadora por hilo.


----------

